# Vapour Product Association Newsletter



## VPASA (3/10/19)

Follow the Vapour Product Association on their Social Media Platforms
Facebook: @VapourProductSA
Twitter: @VPASouthAfrica
Instagram: @VPASouthAfrica
LinkedIn: Vapour Product Association of South Africa

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)

@VPASA This is a vaping forum. Why must we leave this forum to go to FB or whatever to read your newsletter? 

If you have the time to post your newsletter to 4 other platforms, surely you could include this one?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

